# New website Yay!



## Kranksty (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all I have a new website for my furryness.
The site is http://www.furry-fangdom.com/Grons_Playroom/index.php

Just got the site up just a few minutes ago so not much in it but I will keep adding to it on a regular basis! 

Yips loudly because he is excited! 

Fastly wags tail


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 29, 2009)

Wrong Forum!


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 29, 2009)

In the sense that I don't have my comics up yet yes it is not right place yet?
But thought this was for comic websites and posting comics?

Did I do failage again?


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok My bad, since you didn't mention comics in the first post and I couldn't find any reference on your website, (Needs a homepage by the way, nothing worse than seeing a directory listing for a website)

Yes this is the right place..

Sorry

--Furcity


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 29, 2009)

It is no problem.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 29, 2009)

If ya need help with designing it.. I do free lance work for that stuff.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

I did not realize that it was no set to the right web page.
I have fixed the website link though so that it is not going into the parent directory of the website.



Kranksty said:


> Hi all I have a new website for my furryness.
> The site is http://www.furry-fangdom.com/Grons_Playroom/index.php
> 
> Just got the site up just a few minutes ago so not much in it but I will keep adding to it on a regular basis!
> ...


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 30, 2009)

What I would Suggest You do is put the contents of this page
HERE and place the code into a index.html page and upload it into your main directory, that way people will get auto redirected to the right directory


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh i forgot to mention you need to take out the spaces in the tags

so it will be this..


```
<html>
<head>
<title> Redirecting </title>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;url=http://www.furry-fangdom.com/Grons_Playroom/" />
</head>
<body> 

<P><br><P>
<center>
<h1> Redirecting You To Main Site </h1>
</center>

</body>
</html>
```

P.S I added a message to the content of the page so they know what is happening


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok cool


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Got it to work now


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Eli said:


> If ya need help with designing it.. I do free lance work for that stuff.


 
I'll make you an admin on the website if you like?
Just register on there and I'll make you an admin


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 30, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Got it to work now



Cool, I just had a look, looks ok now, having a page over a directory helps to make people guess at what certain directories are called.

Just thought I'd let ya know I've registered there (same name as here)

If you ever need a hand, give a shout. I can code ok in HTML, CSS and PHP


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a thought...
Do you really need that "Page Loading... please wait!" box?
I prefer to browse with javascript disabled by default and it's kind of annoying having that box there telling me to enable it just so I can see a page that's already loaded fine without it.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure why it has that comes up.



SnowFox said:


> Just a thought...
> Do you really need that "Page Loading... please wait!" box?
> I prefer to browse with javascript disabled by default and it's kind of annoying having that box there telling me to enable it just so I can see a page that's already loaded fine without it.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 30, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Not sure why it has that comes up.



Well since it's a php generated page I'm not sure how easy it is to edit the source code, but where it says this:

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function hideLoadingPage() {
	document.getElementById ? document.getElementById('loading').style.display = 'none' // DOM
	: document.all ? document.all.loading.style.display = 'none'  // IE 4
	: null; // unsupported
}
//-->
</script>
</head><!-- Home template -->
<body onload="hideLoadingPage();">
  <div id="loading" align="center" onclick="hideLoadingPage()">
    <b>Page Loading... please wait!</b><br /><br />

<!--  <img src="themes/SeaBreeze/images/loading.gif"><br /> -->
    <script type="text/javascript" src="themes/SeaBreeze/javascript/loadtimerbar.js"></script><br />
    This message not going away?<br />Ensure Javascript is on and click the box
  </div>
```

You could change it to this:


```
</head><!-- Home template -->
<body>
```

Which will leave redundant definitions in *http://www.furry-fangdom.com/Grons_Playroom/themes/SeaBreeze/style/style.css* so if you want you can remove:

```
/* Loading message */
div#loading {
	font-size: 11px; 
	color: #000;
	position: fixed;
	z-index: 100;
	width: 300px;
	left: 50%; top: 50%;
	margin-left: -166px; 
	margin-top: -56px;
	text-align: center;
	padding: 15px;
	border: 1px solid #333;
	background-color: #EFEFEF; /* #eee; */
	cursor: pointer; cursor: hand;
}
* html div#loading { position: absolute; } /* IE hack */
```

that starts on line 449.


If you actually want to remove it at all that is


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking at the coding now..
If I had a (Flash) image up it would be most likely for that.
But right now I just have a static non animated one up.
And I don't have any flash programs to make a flash logo


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 31, 2009)

Kranksty -  Did you make my account an admin????


----------



## Aurali (Mar 31, 2009)

furcity said:


> Kranksty -  Did you make my account an admin????



Probably.. Reason I won't registered. I feel uncomfortable as hell working on sites for people I don't know... unless they pay me of course


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 31, 2009)

furcity said:


> Kranksty -  Did you make my account an admin????



Yea I made you an admin at the site


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 31, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Yea I made you an admin at the site



Just checking...

Let me know via PM or Note what you would like me to do about the site.

OK?


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Aurali (Mar 31, 2009)

I just realized your site's name is furry-fangdom..

I know the guy who runs furry-fandom.com very well. >.> even if he only uses it as a redirect.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 1, 2009)

Hhhmmm

Thought there may of been a furry-fandom site.
I did fangdom as a joke and was only thing that came to mind when trying to think of a domain. xD

It will be my "fandom" website but I like to show a lot of fang so guess that is were fangdom came from heh


----------



## Aurali (Apr 1, 2009)

hey.. furryplay first started life as a furry roleplaying site.. our movie archive just happened to fall under context of play..


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 2, 2009)

Just added rave tracks to the footer of the website.

Number 2 on the list is my Metroid Prime Walking Into Danger Mix which is a mix of the varius boss battles from MP1 and MP2.

All my MP stuff has some kind of ending were it has the Item get or victory sound from the MP's

Soon to come will be mix of MP3 Corruption


----------

